# Goldens Born in December 2014



## SurlyMoose (Dec 28, 2014)

Thought I'd start off the thread with my girl. She was born on December 15, 2014. No name yet as it's a matter of intense debate between DH and I.
















The debate centres on whether to give the pup a human name or more traditional dog name. I'm voting for the name "Charlotte" from the book "Charlotte's Web."


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

yay! My puppy was born on the 19th! Can't wait to hold him. We don't have individual pictures yet as my pup will be picked out for me when it is time to get him. 
Charlotte is a beautiful name!


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

Congrats and thanks for starting the thread! Your baby is adorable. 

We too are bringing home a boy, born on Dec 22nd. It's such an exciting time! We don't know yet which boy from the litter will come home to us. 

Shelby, good to see you here! My boy Gretzky was born in Oct 2012, like Peaches


----------



## SurlyMoose (Dec 28, 2014)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> yay! My puppy was born on the 19th! Can't wait to hold him. We don't have individual pictures yet as my pup will be picked out for me when it is time to get him.
> Charlotte is a beautiful name!


Thanks! DH has formally suggested "Pippin" but that's a little close to my mother's name. We'll see who win's this debate.

We go to the breeder on Jan 10 for a play session to confirm that this is the girl for us. I promise to take lots of pics and share. Is your breeder doing the same for you?

@Gretzky - I love your user name.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

wow, Gretzky, when I saw you post I thought I think he was a Peaches month buddy!! That is so funny that we are going down the same path as far as new puppies go. I'm excited to see!

Moose-no our puppy is born way too far for us to go see him. Peaches was born an hour away and we were over there every week it seemed, in fact, now the breeder is one of my good friends! Our new puppy is bred by another friend of mine and he is sending me photos a lot so I'm still getting to see him grow and grow. We wanted another girl but there was only one and that was going to the breeder so I'm going with getting a boy. It is a performance litter and honestly I'd rather have the best dog for me than worry about the sex. I don't know how boys are so we'll see! I'm not a fan of boys, generally, but I'm hoping that it is just other boys and with my own boy I'll love it all the same. 

Peaches isn't spayed so this is going to be interesting (the main reason I wanted a girl)...Luckily so far she's only had one heat since birth and if she is just a yearly thing than I'm hoping that our new guy won't get too worked up too often. ugh, nervous about that.


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

We just confirmed puppy visits at 4 and 6 weeks, so we will be there next on 1/24. So excited to see them grow! Our breeder has 5 boys/2 girls and will choose a boy for us. The regular meetings are for us to interact with the puppies so the breeder gets to know us better. 

I love both Charlotte and Pippin; they are great names. We have a naming game too, right now our top contenders are Crosby (for a Penguins hockey player) or Sabre (for the Buffalo Sabres hockey team). 

We weren't sure about gender - I wanted a girl to balance out the house, but there weren't enough girls in the litter. I have loved Gretzky as a boy puppy, he has been so good and loving. 

Shelby, looking forward to seeing how our kids do at same ages! Such a fun coincidence 

Here's a pic from last week. So adorable!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

awww that is the sweetest photo!!! I love it! and I love your theme of hockey in your names, that is fun!

I think that Peaches is going to be the motherly type and also the rule enforcer. Her mother is nicknamed Mother Earth because of how motherly she is. Peaches is just like her in so many ways, when I babysit her mother it is weird how much they are alike. Now our older girl, Katniss, who will be three in March, I think she is going to be the fun one, but I think she is going to be very jealous at first, as she is my heart dog and used to being my sidekick. Peaches is more everyone's dog. This puppy is going to be training hard and will be training alongside Katniss and me so we will see how they work it out. Peaches on the other hand trains with my daughter mostly.


----------



## SurlyMoose (Dec 28, 2014)

*Met My Girl!*

Ladies and Gentlemen, meet our new addition:









Our visit Tired her out:









So she went down for a nap with all of her siblings:









But not before she kissed my face all over and peed on me.:lol: Twas love at first sight!


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

She's so adorable!! Congrats and welcome. 

We get to see our litter next Friday. Can't wait!!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

oh wow, what a great visit and great photos!!! She is a doll. Did you figure out a name now that you've met her?


----------



## SurlyMoose (Dec 28, 2014)

@ Gretzky - If you're like me, you'll be in utter heaven. You'll have to post pictures!
@ Peaches - No name yet. We spoke with the breeder about it the names DH and I were debating and we came to the conclusion that Charlotte is rather complex for a little one to pick up quickly and Pippin is too quick. She encouraged something with a long vowel and a short vowel like Emma or Lucy. Those are two of her girls. So while I really like Charlotte, maybe something like Sophie or Lottie?

DH would like to wait until she comes home to give her the call name. Her official fancy pants name is more than likely going to be a name of a Scottish Castle as that is the theme for this litter.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

oh never heard of that before. My dog's sister's name is Charlotte. 
Lottie is a cute version of that though. You could name her Charlotte but call her Lottie unless she is naughty then you can bring out the whole name, ha ha ha


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

*Rundle*

Hi! Our female pup was born Dec 20th, and we will be picking her up on Valentine's Day :--heart: We fell in love with her at week 1. We just visited her again at 4 weeks (pictured here). We loved getting showered with her puppy kisses. This is our first golden, but we are more than ready for her! We decided on the name Rundle


----------



## Asizz (Jan 19, 2015)

*Izzie*

Dec 7th puppy!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

So much cuteness already on this thread!

Our pup was born on 12/1 and we are bringing him home on Saturday!

Our breeder is picking him out for us. We have not met any of the puppies yet, unfortunately, because it's just too far a drive.

We did decide on a name, FINALLY. We had many lists, but with 7 of us in the family it took awhile for everyone to (pretty much) agree. 

One of these is ours. Not sure which!


----------



## SurlyMoose (Dec 28, 2014)

We went to visit the puppy on Saturday. Honestly, I meant to take pictures. I really did! At any rate, I promise that when she comes home, I'll post some. 

The day we get custody is February 7. We're over the moon with excitement!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Not too long now SurlyMoose! We get ours the week after that and we are dying with excitement too!! We will see ours again this weekend. But, I have started a thread for her here 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/338986-rundle-3-a.html
So, that is probably where I will be adding all of my new photos of her from now on.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

SurlyMoose, yay! That is right around the corner!

3Pebs3, aww! I just read your story. It was heartwarming, from start to finish! I am concerned, though, about the fact that someone who produced show and service dogs wasn't doing a good job raising her pups. This is disturbing . . . I would never have thought it would be an issue. I am so glad you did not put a deposit down!

You REALLY picked a winner in both the fiance and puppy departments! Wow! Shows how patience really pays off.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi Anele, 
Thank you for your kind words. 
We were quite surprised when we arrived at that breeders place too! But, now that I know more though about the process, there were definitely some warning signs. Like having 3 litters of puppies all at the same time? How can two people possibly give 3 litters of puppies all that they need? It really goes to show that even among registered breeders, they are not all equal. One really has to do their homework when deciding who to buy their puppy from. I said it once and I'll say it again, I never knew it could be this hard to find the right puppy! But, I do believe we have found her now. 
As per the fiancé, I knew I had a good one from the moment we met. I consider myself very lucky to have such a patient, and loving man to share all my days with. 
The mom of the puppies you posted is beautiful! And it looks like she has a very cute litter! You must be dying to see who the breeder chooses for you, and to bring them home this Saturday. I can't wait to see the pictures and find out the name you chose


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

So I'm told this is probably going to be Proof!!! I can't wait to meet him!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

What a handsome fella! Great photo Proof! <--- I feel like there will be so many play on words to be had with that name : Very cute!! Congrats!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Yes, I have been holding onto that name for almost two years! I love training field and I am getting a field line this time. He will be "proof" if I can do well or proof I cannot, lol


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

LOL! Im' sure you'll do awesome!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

3Pebs3, true about the warning signs-- though I think there is a breeder that is highly recommended (here) that does have several litters at once, so that would not necessarily have discouraged me. Your fiance sounds absolutely amazing! And yes, you are so right-- it takes a lot to find the right puppy! I am thankful for that, in a way, because it made me learn a lot about the whole process. Thank you for your kind words about our puppy! The older dog in the photo is not the mom, but is one of the breeder's other females. 


MillionsofPeaches, Proof is a great name for a beautiful dog!We cannot believe that we have only one more day to wait until we pick up our puppy!


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

Fabulous picture and wonderful name, Shelby! Proof is really handsome. 

Anele, you must be so excited! One more day?! We have two weeks and I am on pins and needles. We have brought out the baby gates and xpens and bought more puppy toys


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Gretzky, plans have changed due to the weather-- will be snowing here on Saturday and Sunday, so we are going to make the long drive this afternoon! I can't believe we'll have him today. Some of my kids are still in school right now, so they don't know the plan change-- they will be screaming when they hear the news. The breeder says he has 2 pups for us to choose from . . .so the pressure is on. 

2 weeks will just fly by for you! I bet getting set up is making you even more excited!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

that is really exciting!! My pup is 12 hours away. I'm going to the Westminster show so I will pick Proof up at the same time, the 17th. I can't wait!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Good luck Anele! Can't wait to see your new pup!!!!


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

How exciting!!!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Kevin is home! (Yes, Kevin the dog!) We picked him up on Friday night-- we got home after midnight so not the easiest night, esp. to try to begin to crate train him, but not too bad. 

Last night he slept 5 hours in his crate without waking, so that was great. No accidents at all so far, and he seemed to pick up on our cue word instantly. 

I will be back with more and PICS!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

wow that is so wonderful can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Congratulations on Kevin!! I can here the Mom screaming the name Kevin from the movie Home Alone. LOL. I'm sure we will all have our moments with our new puppies. But, great that everything is going well so far. 5 hours of sleep is awesome I think! Can't wait to see pictures!!! 

I have added our 6 week visit and photos to Rundle's page. 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/338986-rundle-3-a.html


----------



## SurlyMoose (Dec 28, 2014)

Four more sleeps until she comes home.

Counting down like it's Christmas.


----------



## SurlyMoose (Dec 28, 2014)

*She's Home*









Her name is Honey as in, sweet as, the colour of.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

awww she is so sweet!!!


----------



## HaliaGoldens (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi I just picked my puppy up last week as well! She was born on December 7th. I'd been waiting for this breeding for about a year, and waiting on a show prospect, so I received a ton of photos of her as she was growing up before making the decision to make the trip to get her.  I also have an 8.5 year old from the same breeder. Here are some photos of Annika (Anni for short).


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Ooooh! Anni is so cute! I love that last photo of her in her carrier!! I get my little Rundle tomorrow, and could not be more excited!!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

awww Anni is so sweet I too like the photo of her in her carrier. 
Good luck with Rundle!!
I drive up to NY tomorrow and get to go play with Proof and check out his mother work on Saturday and then the breeder is kindly holding on to him until Wednesday morning for the long ride back down to GA. Not looking forward to this cold!


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

Gotcha day for us! Please welcome Hobey (pronounced HO-bee). He's named after Hobey Baker, a college hockey player and veteran.


----------



## SurlyMoose (Dec 28, 2014)

Totes adorbs.


----------



## xooxlinds (Aug 23, 2014)

beautiful puppies all over this thread! LOVE IT!! Congrats !!!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

We picked up Proof on Wednesday and made the 13 hour drive back. He is a nut so smart and confident. My other girls are laying down the rules but it doesn't phase his ballsy self. I've not been around such a confident puppy before! Here are some shots. He weighed a whopping 14.5 lbs at then vet yesterday! All ready retrieving and doing good on lead.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

What a cutie! Congrats! 14.5lbs is impressive! Is Proof 8 weeks?


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

yes he is! Peaches was only 8.9 pounds when we brought her home. I don't know what Buffy was feeding Proof but her milk was magic, ha ha


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

Hobey has been home for a week and has settled in quite well. He and Gretzky are fast friends. He loves the snow and even seemed to like the really cold weather (got down to -20F with the wind chill).


----------



## daisypie (Jan 18, 2015)

What a beautiful puppy. "Charlotte's Web" is one of my all time favorite novels. It ends with the lines "It is not often someone comes along that's a true friend and good writer. Charlotte was both." No doubt, your puppy will grow to be a true friend! I vote for Charlotte. Congratulations!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Hobey is a beautiful pup! Congratulations!! Gretsky looks like an awesome dog too!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

awww Hobey is great I love him! What a fluff ball!!!


----------



## SurlyMoose (Dec 28, 2014)

What is it with these dogs and snow? I wasn't such a fan personally but the first time I saw Honey romp through the snow with her little ears fluttering in the wind, I was won over.

Here she is on her leash for the first time.










You know what else I wasn't ready for? How quickly she is growing! Holy smokes, I swear I can actually see her grow.


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

Aww she looks beautiful! Love the red in her collar & leash. 

I totally agree about snow; if it weren't for the puppies I'd curl up with a blanket & a good book


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Rundle has gained two pounds in the past week that we have had her. She seems huge compared to the pup we brought home. And the energy has come with the pounds! Too bad there isn't any snow in Vancouver for her to romp around in. Very cute pic of your Honey!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

awww she looks so cute!! I hear you it isn't snow its nasty rain, no fun to take the puppy out every ten minutes for potty breaks in mud and rain!!
Doing lots of training in the house! Has the sit, almost down, and learning leave it and heel. How is everyone else doing on their puppies! Goldies are so smart, I love it!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Rundle knows her name, sit, leave it, drop it, lay down, shake a paw, high 5, high 10, and off. Sometimes she can pay attention and walk really well on a leash, and other times she is too/excited and distracted. But, all things said, she is a great pup and is learning the ropes.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chloe is nine weeks. She was born on Christmas day. I can't seem to get a picture uploaded. It won't let me close the window after I upload it.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Love hearing updates and even better, seeing pics of these adorable pups!


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

Auggie was born Thanksgiving 2014 and is now 13 weeks.


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

Hello all, love reading the updates and seeing cute pictures. 

Hobey is doing well. He weighed 17.6lbs at Monday's vet visit; he's growing by leaps and bounds. 








He's quite agile and strong, loves to climb and balance on things (like the arms of the couch!). He will go up and down stairs already so we put up more gates. (I really should buy stock in that company lol). 

He and our older Golden Gretzky play together very well. Here's a great pic of "ferocious" bitey face. 








Potty training is improving, with lots of treats and hovering. He still wakes us for potty breaks at 1:30am and 4:30am. He goes back in his crate very easily though, so not much trouble. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Hobey is just a doll! I love his fluffy butt!

Proof is doing really well. He is about 90% potty trained. He knows to run out and go when we let him out of the kennel after sleep or naps, or whenever he's in it. He will go on demand for the most part which is really important to me because when I do training or competitions I need them to go when I need them to go. He weighed in two days ago at 19.6 lbs. which is really quite big to me, he is field bred so I'm thinking he'll slow down soon. 
He is super affectionate but quite independent and definitely fearless. Very athletic, I can't stop him from leaping over things and climbing up on stairs and everything. I am trying, though, I know it isn't good for his joints at such a young age but man he is nutty that way. He escapes from the baby gates so I don't know. 
I would say the one thing he is doing that is really annoying is the chewing on things. I remembered that bitter apple worked like a charm for Peaches so I got it out and it does work great on Proof but I have to have it on me at all times because he literally wants to chew on everything except his toys!
The dogs are getting along great with him now and Peaches LOVES him to death like her baby or something. Katniss now will play with him and seems to enjoy him more although she does roll her eyes at him when he gets on the bed with us to snuggle before we go to sleep. We moved to a house with a lot more land in the country and the dogs love running all around and walking to the end of the road to get the kids off on the bus. Proof sniffs and follows the big dogs around. 
Today I'm going to the field so we'll see how Proof likes dead ducks!
Peaches with her "baby"







Proof's ear is not up on the left side yet...He is lop sided, ha ha. 







escaping the baby gate. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow look at that jump!! Very impressive.

I know what you mean about the climbing though. Hobey is quite the escape artist and always heads to stairs first. 

For chewing our breeder recommended Vicks vaporub; we have a natural version that works great.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Love the pictures of Hobey and Proof. Both your dogs are so sweet. I am keeping Rundle's page updated here: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/338986-rundle-3-a-9.html
I will probably add and 11 week update sometime in the next couple of days. She turned 11 weeks today and weighed in at 15.2 pounds. I can't believe that in the 3 weeks she has been with us, she has already gained 5.6 pounds, and has changed so much. Her puppy face disappeared so fast, and now she is such a little miss.


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

Hello all from Hobey again ..

All is well here. Hobey has enjoyed puppy socialization classes (playtime with a small group of puppies, all different breeds) and training with me. We are working touch, sit, down, stay and come. We will start in-home obedience in the next week. 

I'm excited to report improvements in housetraining - he more regularly whines and gives us time to get outside. 

And Hobey slept last night for SEVEN hours straight!! I was so blissfully rested this morning when I woke on my own. We think one factor is that we have turned down the heat to 60F. Plus we eliminated his nap after dinner, keeping him engaged until bedtime. 

Hope all is well with the rest of the December puppies. Send pics! 
--Christina


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow Christina it sounds like the Hobemeister is doing really great!! Of course what can we expect, they are goldens, right? LOL! He is a really cute fur ball. Its weird Proof is soft like that but not fluffy. 


Proof is doing really well, he is sweet as sugar to me and full of piss and vinegar all the other times. He is smart as a whip learning all of his obedience around the house fairly well. We've gotten the chewing under control and now he is finally getting it that his toys are for chew and nothing else. His house training is almost there, he knows to go to the door and wait, but its a matter of us noticing him fast enough. He loves his crate. He has been very busy socially. He's been going training with the big girls, riding in a crate. Been going to my daughter's clay shooting for school and getting to meet lots of people there and seems adjusted to all the gunfire around him. He is a nutcase over birds and dead animals, to the point that I'm not going to be working with those for awhile, his prey drive is out of control for me right now. This past weekend we went to our first field trial to watch and Proof got to meet lots of new dogs, and I got to meet some really exciting people. He rode in his first dog box. Wasn't sure about that but dealt with it with it just fine. Found a trainer that I can day train with so that is very exciting. All in all, Proof is doing great and we are experiencing a lot of firsts for sure. 

Cujo face at the gun range (piss and vinegar)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








sweet angel sleeping while suckling his tongue







riding to the field







caught a whiff of bird and then wouldn't stop jumping to get to them







begging as good as his sisters


----------



## dtran0268 (Sep 12, 2012)

*Cheese Cake*

Please welcome my Cheese Cake aka Asia. She was born on Dec 30th, 2014


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

OmG, Cheesecake! What a name! Very sweet and fluffy girl


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Gretzky and MillionsofPeaches sound and looks like your boys are doing great! They are both so adorable! I love the piss and vinegar picture! Thankfully we are not getting much of that from Rundle anymore, except when she can get overtired/cranky in the evenings. She really tries to fight off sleeping at night. 
Rundle turned 3 months yesterday, and she has really hit her stride here at home. Its been a few days since her last accident inside, though she will submissive/excited pee when we get outside of our building and she sees a new dog or person. I am guessing that will disappear as she gets older and acquires more bladder control. As per sleeping through the night she usually goes to sleep anytime between 11:30-1 depending how the day went, and will stay in her crate until 6:30-7. She does wake up in the night needing reassurance that she is not alone. But, apart from that I am feeling really well rested everyday. Sometimes we even get an extra nap in after she's been out and had breakfast. 
I can't believe how smart Rundle is. She can now sit, lay down, go on her bed, and in her crate, drop it, leave it, all with just verbal commands. And she knows lots of other tricks in addition to that. Her leash walking is getting better by the day (though she will still pull when she is excited to go see a person or dog). 
AND SHE IS FINALLY NO LONGER HARASSING OUR CAT!!! Though Joie might argue that sniffing still qualifies as harassment... we could not be prouder of Rundle. 
She is a little cuddle monster, and 100% velcro dog, and I am so happy that she is our puppy. Making people on our block jealous every day, here is our Rundle.


----------



## dtran0268 (Sep 12, 2012)

3Pebs31 Are you in Vancouver, B.C or WA? My Cheese Cake like to take small pee when ever she feels like it. She does not do it in her kennel. I let her outside every morning to go potty, but as soon as she come in the house she pees on the carpet right away.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

We are doing pretty well. Kevin is 15 weeks now, born 12/1/14.

Biting/nipping are still there . . .happens almost always when he is outside after he's done his business and is ready for a nap. If I bring a toy outside with me, all is good, but I forget. When he gets going, it is crazy! He almost always only goes for clothes, but still . . .I will be glad when that is done.

Potty training is fine. He hasn't had an accident in a month. He doesn't tell us when he has to go out, though, except we take him out when we see him panting. He can hold it for hours now, but I never believe he can, so I take him out too often still-- he doesn't always have to go. 

Crate training is fine, too. He sleeps from 8-6, but I usually wake him up once to go out. I am not going to do that anymore as he is so tired when i do that. I'll just wake him up when I hear him awake in his crate. 

He is either awake and busy playing, chewing on something, eating from a Kong, or training. Or nipping! He never just "hangs out" unless we are outside. If we are outside, he will sit for long periods just looking around . . .including when we are on walks. (Then I can't get him to move!) But, he will also look for something interesting to do, AKA mischief in my eyes, learning in his.

The best part for me is that he seems to love my kids. He has no fear around them . . .he will go up to them when they are swinging (which drives me crazy because I don't want him to get hurt) to sit by them. However, he still wants to go after my 3 y.o.s boots, and I am always worried he'll nip her. That is my biggest concern-- safety with my kids. He shows no signs of aggression and NO resource guarding (he will go up to them with his bully stick and want to lie on them while he chews), but I know it can happen by accident.

I took him to my sister's for a party yesterday. His second time there. Between the 2 of us we have 12 kids, and he did well with everyone. He even slept in his crate through some of the noise. Nothing has phased him yet except a barking Beagle.

When we went to puppy class, he got put in the more laid back group for social time. His BFF is a Corgi!


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

Welcome Cheese Cake and dtran! What a puff ball 

Good to hear the updates on everyone. Proof looks so happy with his sisters, and in his element on the field. And what an impressive list of commands for Rundle! She must love her training. I am so jealous that Kevin sleeps from 8-6!! Hobey's one-time record is 10:30-6. He still usually wakes at 4:30am.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Anele said:


> We are doing pretty well. Kevin is 15 weeks now, born 12/1/14.
> 
> Biting/nipping are still there . . .happens almost always when he is outside after he's done his business and is ready for a nap. If I bring a toy outside with me, all is good, but I forget. When he gets going, it is crazy! He almost always only goes for clothes, but still . . .I will be glad when that is done.
> 
> ...


*We have a corgi in our building that Rundle just loves too! *
*I think we need a new picture of Kevin too! *


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

dtran0268 said:


> 3Pebs31 Are you in Vancouver, B.C or WA? My Cheese Cake like to take small pee when ever she feels like it. She does not do it in her kennel. I let her outside every morning to go potty, but as soon as she come in the house she pees on the carpet right away.


Sorry dtrain, I am in Vancouver BC.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

gretzky said:


> I am so jealous that Kevin sleeps from 8-6!! Hobey's one-time record is 10:30-6. He still usually wakes at 4:30am.


He doesn't sleep this straight! I used to wake him up at 11 so that I could go to bed knowing he would sleep until 6 and I would not have to don my winter gear in the middle of the night. I also did not want to train him to whine to get out of the crate, so I would take him out before he needed to whine. BUT, he is so hard to get moving . . .he will get out of his crate and then just lie on the rug . . .then lie in the kitchen, all while I am trying to lure him outside. So, last night I gave up with waking him and he slept until 5. I heard him moving around so I took him out, he went . . .I put him back in his crate. He was sort of restless but no whining, so I slept until 6. 

If you try to crate Hobey after he wakes at 4:30 and you take him out, what happens?
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

3Pebs3 said:


> *We have a corgi in our building that Rundle just loves too! *
> *I think we need a new picture of Kevin too! *


Awwww! How adorable! After this puppy class, there is no more off-leash play in the next sessions . . .I will miss it! Maybe I should get the Corgi's number!

As for puppies just "hanging out," I always feel like Kevin is one of the few that doesn't! He doesn't ever just sit on our laps to be cuddled like everyone else's! He will lie on our laps when he has something to chew, but that's it!


----------



## dtran0268 (Sep 12, 2012)

3Pebs3 said:


> Sorry dtrain, I am in Vancouver BC.


I do go up to BC quite often but rarely with my Goldens.


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

Hobey will go back to sleep from 4:30-6am. So I hold out hope that soon he'll sleep right through ::cross fingers::

Yesterday he learned that the litter box may have "treats". Oh no! Now every chance he gets to escape, he runs right to the litter box. Gross! I can't wait until he's too big to fit through the cat doors. 

On a positive note, he also learned the crate command.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

gretzky said:


> Hobey will go back to sleep from 4:30-6am. So I hold out hope that soon he'll sleep right through ::cross fingers::
> 
> Yesterday he learned that the litter box may have "treats". Oh no! Now every chance he gets to escape, he runs right to the litter box. Gross! I can't wait until he's too big to fit through the cat doors.
> 
> On a positive note, he also learned the crate command.


You should see the set up we have to keep Rundle separate from the cat's food and litter. We have a baby gate blocking the entrance off of our den/storage room, and on each side of the baby gate we have bar stools. And since the cat doesn't like to jump that high repeatedly throughout the day we have stacks of textbooks on each side of the baby gate beside each of the bar stools to make it easier for her to jump over the gate repeatedly throughout the day. 

We are also looking forward to when Rundle is too big to sneak under the gate. Our cat is 14lbs and Rundle is 18lbs, so she's getting there. Once we own our own place in the next year, I think the cat door option would look nicer in our home.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Anele said:


> Awwww! How adorable! After this puppy class, there is no more off-leash play in the next sessions . . .I will miss it! Maybe I should get the Corgi's number!
> 
> As for puppies just "hanging out," I always feel like Kevin is one of the few that doesn't! He doesn't ever just sit on our laps to be cuddled like everyone else's! He will lie on our laps when he has something to chew, but that's it!


Ah ya, Rundle will come into my lap and either to fall asleep or to chew something. But, to just sit and cuddle... no way! She is a busy girl just like Kevin.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

uh oh those tasty yummy cat turds! They get them every time!


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

Celebrating today! For the past three nights Hobey has slept 10pm - 5:30am. What changed? We dropped the house temp to 60 Degrees F. Brr!! Extra blankets for us - we usually keep it at 64F. Totally worth it


----------



## dtran0268 (Sep 12, 2012)

*Cheese Cake at a local river with her big bro & sis*


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Gretzky what breeder did you use for Hobey? I also live in MD.


----------



## HaliaGoldens (Jul 13, 2008)

I love looking through this thread and seeing how much all the puppies have grown! Here are some updated pictures of Anni (and a couple of my other girl, Liesje). I can't believe my baby is 4 months old already.


----------



## finefrenzy (May 11, 2015)

Hello this is Odyssey, she's a Xmas eve baby. 









(sorry the image was rotated autotmatically during upload)


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

Odyssey has such a great smile! Welcome 

Hobey is doing really well these days. He loves obedience training, swimming, and rough housing with his big brother. He finally seems reliably housebroken (phew! That was a tough one!) 

Here's his 7 month picture with his brother Gretzky.


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

This is Maya...born 12/1/14. The pic is from 2 weeks back.


----------



## Cider (Nov 20, 2015)

My big boy was born on the 28 of Dec. They grow far too fast. All of our puppies are almost a year old. Wish them all a happy birthday!


----------

